# Need To Know The Spindle Belt Length On An Atlas Mill



## Holescreek (Aug 5, 2015)

Just brought home a couple Atlas machines, a TH54 lathe and a horizontal mill.   The spindle belt on the mill had broke and the seller had 5 extra belts included with the machine so it was going to be no big deal. 

When I got home I measured the length of the broken belt and it was 27" where the replacement belts are all 26".  I understand that the old belt was worn and frayed etc. but they generally don't grow a full inch in my experience. 

Since I have to essentially disassemble the mill to get the new belt on I figured I'd ask first so I don't have to do it twice.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 5, 2015)

there is some room for adjustment but i'd go the safe route and get the belt of the same dimension.
A25 belt will have an outside measurement of 27"
A26 belt will have and outside measurement of 28"
A27 belt will have an outside measurement of  29"


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2015)

Not sure of the length but I took the belts from the Atlas Mill that I recently acquired.  These are the belts that matched what I had.  The spindle belt is the 5L280W.  My mill is still in pieces so not sure if it works yet but seems to fit.


----------

